# Joining the army looking for advice..



## Calichamp105 (May 10, 2019)

I wasnt to sure where i should post this.
Im in the process of joining the army. I was to old for an 18x contract. . So im thinking of joining with an 11x contract. I was offered 11x with 40 option but i have my heart set on Special Forces (18mos). My question is.. What would be the earliest i can drop a request to try out for SF ?(if im privileged to, and everything goes well), and what would be the timeline? (From processing to droping the packet and after, as in weeks or days or months). Ive read others answers to questions like these but i get lost with acronyms. Ive read to talk to a SF recruiter if you go to airborne school, or before you hit your duty station. I just want to know as much as i could as a civilian to be better prepared. I know its a lot and i probably sound like a broken record to the veterans, but i would appreciate any kind of help.
Thanks for tour time and god bless.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 10, 2019)

Calichamp105 said:


> I wasnt to sure where i should post this.
> Im in the process of joining the army. I was to old for an 18x contract. . So im thinking of joining with an 11x contract. I was offered 11x with 40 option but i have my heart set on Special Forces (18mos). My question is.. What would be the earliest i can drop a request to try out for SF ?(if im privileged to, and everything goes well), and what would be the timeline? (From processing to droping the packet and after, as in weeks or days or months). Ive read others answers to questions like these but i get lost with acronyms. Ive read to talk to a SF recruiter if you go to airborne school, or before you hit your duty station. I just want to know as much as i could as a civilian to be better prepared. I know its a lot and i probably sound like a broken record to the veterans, but i would appreciate any kind of help.
> Thanks for tour time and god bless.


You have already posted this question in another section of the board.  Please do not spam the board with the same questions in multiple sections.

Here is the redirect if anyone wants to answer his question in the open thread.

Joining the army looking for advice

-  locked -


----------

